

The revolution was successful: Egypt abolishes Daylight Savings Time - makuro
http://www.timeanddate.com/news/time/egypt-cancels-dst.html

======
marssaxman
Is it really that simple? Overthrow your government and you get to cancel
daylight savings time? We ought to try that in the USA.

------
stretchwithme
Common sense prevails.

